# Cuanto puedo cobrar por esta reparación?



## Benja123 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hola! Se q no es normal este tipo de preguntas en este foro, pero quisiera saber que precio le podria poner a la reparacion de una plaqueta de lavarropas lvmb07e12b de la marca MABE, que nueva tiene un precio de $3700. Me llevo al rededor de 5 a 6 horas aproximadamente. Soy de Argentina. Les agradeceria su pronta respuesta, ya que soy nuevo en este tema.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 27, 2018)

yo cobro en base a, complejidad de reparacion, tiempo de solucion,costo de material y comparativa de pieza nueva, no se , suponiendo que en tu caso por el tiempo que me tomo diria que unos $1500, u $1000 si es un cliente recomendado, esto claro sin contar material


----------



## Benja123 (Jun 27, 2018)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta DownBabylon. En si solo solo fue resoldar varios componentes, teniendo de desmontar algunos. Se ve q por algun exceso de temperatura. Pero como la necesitaba con urgencia el dueño decidí descartar todas las posibilidades por las cuales no funcionaba, asi no tenia q montarla y desmontarla varias veces.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 27, 2018)

pues teniendo en cuenta eso yo daria un tope de $1000 y un minimo de $300, esque venga que cuando yo reparo algo lo diagnostico completo y es mas laborioso, pero puedo asegurar que le funcionara por determinado tiempo y hasta garantia ofrezco, por eso el costo mas que nada por la revision a fondo,masomenos asi hago yo saludos colega


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2018)

Momentito , esa lavadora cuesta $ 12719 y el repuesto $3700 , no se si sólo estás arreglando el repuesto o la lavadora ¿?

De todas maneras yo me situaría cerca de los 1500 0 2000 si es sólo el repuesto y unos 4500 si es la lavadora completa.


Tus prendas como siempre quisiste. ¡Como nuevas!


----------

